
Software-defined far memory in warehouse scale computers - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/05/22/sw-far-memory/
======
Upvoter33
Why isn't this just called "compressed pages"? Software-defined far memory
isn't really needed, is it?

~~~
gwern
I think the interesting part here is that it's not just some 'compressed
pages' taking up an arbitrary fraction of RAM (regardless of how much more
efficient their reimplementation of zswap is), but being dynamically tuned
based on machine learning (Gaussian processes) to balance savings with
performance objectives in the real world. If you have that framework, I could
see this being extended to forms of memory other than local on-mobo RAM, like
Flash drives, or actual RAM elsewhere in the datacenter: they just have worse
performance characteristics than local RAM and get used less, is all.

